# Weight expectations



## Scrubs620 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm fairly new to goats. I purchased a bred doe from a couple back in October. She kidded on 12/07/09. They are growing like weeds, especially the buckling. He's a little pig and steals as much of the doe's food as he can when he gets the chance. They are a boer/kiko mix. Do you have certain weights that you would expect for certain ages? Say 1, 3, 6 months? When do you generally wean? Thanks for any help. Also when should I give them the CDT vaccine; his eating so much scares me a little.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I would wean them about 3 months- if he is hogging all the milk-maybe wean him at 2 1/2 months to give the other kid a chance to grow more- I believe you should be looking at them weaning about 60 lbs. With our boers-most of our does wean at about 60 and bucks about 70- at weaning we do have smaller though.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

If they are eating ou can wean as soon as 8 weeks but does I like to leave on for 11 if I can. Really the buck is the one you want to worry about. The doe, I would let mom wean unless you are selling her.


----------



## Scrubs620 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, he's the one I'm worried about getting sick. The little doe is growing fine, he is just outpacing her and is very aggressive when there's food. Thanks for the help. I want to weigh him just because he's grown so fast. I know the other part was probably for the health section of this forum but when do I vaccinate for overeaters disease?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If mom was vaccinated 4 weeks before delivery, you can wait until they are 6 weeks old for the first shot, then a second dose in 21 days. If she wasn't vaccinated you can give them the CD/T at 4 weeks..boostered at 21 days then again when they turn 6 months old.


Bucklings are usually the agressers when it comes to food, personally I would not wean until he is 7-8 weeks old , though he is eating grain and hay, he's still a baby and needs that milk.


----------



## Scrubs620 (Jan 9, 2010)

OK- thanks. I am not sure of the mothers immunizations before I got her. I will just assume she didnt get vaccinated. I would hate to take the chance and be wrong.


----------

